# Polycarbonate squares



## Anonymous (7 Nov 2009)

Came across a free small sheet of 10mm thick polycarbonate recently and decided to make a set or two of squares. Small ones form offcuts of large ones.

Unlike perspex, it doesn't shatter and one can cut it on tablesaw or bandsaw.

Cut with the mitre gauge and according to my engineer's square they are dead on. No movement here when clamping or over time :wink: 

Well, I like 'em and have found them very useful when clamping or marking out


----------



## wizer (7 Nov 2009)

huh? no pics Tony


----------



## Anonymous (7 Nov 2009)

OK now?


----------



## wizer (7 Nov 2009)

yep working now. They look useful. Can you be a bit clearer about how you made them?


----------



## Anonymous (7 Nov 2009)

wizer":3rkpdmns said:


> yep working now. They look useful. Can you be a bit clearer about how you made them?



Nothing much to them. I cut the outsides on the table saw using the mitre gauge. I cut the inside on the bandsaw against the fence.

Clean up on the outside with a couple of swipes of sandpaper glued to MDF (I use this arrangement a lot) - I put a very tiny chamfer on with the sandpaper and too the corner off at the 90 degree point.

I left the insides slightly rough to ensure the clamps wouldn't slip.

I made a second pair using the squares cut from the first set.

Against my engineers square, they were dead on straight from the tablesaw.


----------



## wizer (7 Nov 2009)

ah right, so the inside angle is not dead on 90. Thanks for sharing. Reminiscent of Niki's triangles.


----------



## pren (7 Nov 2009)

Really simple, really clever! I like it! =D> 

I've got a few sheets of that stuff tucked away so I might make some of those up. Could have done with them today, actually, as I was making a small box for a love spoon out of 4mm ply. Sodding thing kept collapsing!


----------



## Gill (8 Nov 2009)

I like those  . The transparency could be very useful.

I always thought polycarbonate sheeting was corrugated and used for glazing. Indeed, when I looked for polycarbonate sheeting online, that was all I could find . Where did you get yours, Tony?


----------



## Anonymous (8 Nov 2009)

wizer":32xq0ifw said:


> ah right, so the inside angle is not dead on 90. Thanks for sharing. Reminiscent of Niki's triangles.



Nope, the inside angle is also dead on 90 degrees. I cut it against the fence on the bandsaw, nice and slow with a decent blade and it is cut dead parallel to the outside


----------



## Anonymous (8 Nov 2009)

Gill":3kb0ozeu said:


> I like those  . The transparency could be very useful.
> 
> I always thought polycarbonate sheeting was corrugated and used for glazing. Indeed, when I looked for polycarbonate sheeting online, that was all I could find . Where did you get yours, Tony?



I got mine from a bloke at work who in turn got it from the skip of a local company - they sell off their offcuts apparently

Look for a local sign makers and ask for any offcuts :wink:


----------



## wizer (8 Nov 2009)

AKA Lexan?

have a look on ebay


----------



## Sportique (13 Nov 2009)

Tony,

That's an interesting idea and, besides being used for squaring boxes, will have many other workshop uses.

If its of any interest, as a simpler alternative I use short (~80mm) lengths of angle alluminium for squaring small boxes. The ally needs to be of sufficient width for clamping (maybe 30+mm?)

Dave


----------



## jlawrence (13 Nov 2009)

What a fantastically simple idea.
I've got some of that stuff (both polycarb & Al angle) somewhere in the loft - never thought of using it for something like this.
I have a jewellery box to do for swmbo's xmas pressie so they'll come in well useful.


----------



## petermillard (14 Nov 2009)

Great idea - like a thinner version of the Woodpecker clamping squares (are they ever in stock at Rutlands??) only made to the size you want. Nice one!


----------



## brianhr (21 Nov 2009)

I had a number of items from Rutlands on my birthday list and I am told that they were all delivered within a week. 

So there!!


----------



## Andy RV (26 Nov 2009)

Looks good!


----------

